# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  What does 666 mean in a dream

## Don128

in this one i cant remember everything but the last few parts

in this 1 i was walkin into a grocery  store, and somebody handed me a card while i was walkin around the store i dont remember who it was. I know i put the card in my pocket then i left. I went over to this guy i know house and some how he got the card i think i gave it to him. And said something i dont remember what it was then he gave me the card back. It was a gold card and it had red writting on it. It said "Mark Of The Beast 666",but when i turned it on the back it had a scriputre on it i dont remember which 1 it was. I said to myself what is goin on. Then i had to go when i was about to go 1 of my frineds asked me to take him to work. That is all that i remember could the card mean that some evil forces are around my life?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Don128_
> *in this one i cant remember everything but the last few parts
> 
> in this 1 i was walkin into a grocery  store, and somebody handed me a card while i was walkin around the store i dont remember who it was. I know i put the card in my pocket then i left. I went over to this guy i know house and some how he got the card i think i gave it to him. And said something i dont remember what it was then he gave me the card back. It was a gold card and it had red writting on it. It said \"Mark Of The Beast 666\",but when i turned it on the back it had a scriputre on it i dont remember which 1 it was. I said to myself what is goin on. Then i had to go when i was about to go 1 of my frineds asked me to take him to work. That is all that i remember could the card mean that some evil forces are around my life?*



What do you think it means?

It means that in regards to your Religious Beliefs there is one thing you have entirely wrong.  And in your dream you were shown that this Error of the Beast is traceable even to scripture.  I would say what I always say, and that is that you are heavily influenced by Paulist Doctrines and that Paul was/is the Anti-Christ.    

Now, many people assume that they have no religious beliefs; however, they fail to consider that their culture and traditions have all been greatly influenced by these religious beliefs which they suppose they don't have.  They don't dwell upon these cultural assumptions and so suppose they are not influenced by them, but actually, just because they do not think about doesn't mean that such influences are not determining many of their behaviors, thoughts and responses throughout their lives.

What is the Mark of the Beast?  The Mark of the Beast is the general assumption which pervades Protestant Western Culture that Sins are Forgiven and therefore that it is somehow permissable to sin.   In this regards, Don, I suppose that you do not hold yourself morally responsible for your actions and that you assume that God has this indulgent attitude regarding all of your moral failings.  That would be where you are wrong.

----------


## djaio

hehe. you're so silly Leo.

----------


## King GEO

> _Originally posted by djaio_
> *hehe. you're so silly Leo.*



not to mention very profound and overbearing. 
your parogative though I suppose.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Don128_
> *in this one i cant remember everything but the last few parts
> 
> in this 1 i was walkin into a grocery  store, and somebody handed me a card while i was walkin around the store i dont remember who it was. I know i put the card in my pocket then i left. I went over to this guy i know house and some how he got the card i think i gave it to him. And said something i dont remember what it was then he gave me the card back. It was a gold card and it had red writting on it. It said "Mark Of The Beast 666",but when i turned it on the back it had a scriputre on it i dont remember which 1 it was. I said to myself what is goin on. Then i had to go when i was about to go 1 of my frineds asked me to take him to work. That is all that i remember could the card mean that some evil forces are around my life?*



Don, I've been over this before with you.  It is not the first time 666 has cropped up in your dreams, is it?  And 666 always occurs conjoined with some Scriptural Reference, am I right?  It is as I have been telling you, the Bible is a mix of Christ and Antichrist.  Paul is the Antichrist.  Most of Protestant Doctrine and a good deal of Catholic Doctrine is derived from Anti-Christical scriptures.  Satan had effectively infiltrated the Bible.

----------


## Vintage Rum

It means you're going to hell if you dont believe in a savior....like me....

----------


## benkane1077

Boy this is a unique way to view the difference between religion and faith. Jesus taught faith, Paul taught religion. And maybe in this crazy world Paul was wrong, he was a thief you know. But he was a man. And no living man was perfect in everything he did. We lost the Grace with the first apple. Not after the printing of the first Bible. We just really haven't gotten any better since Eden. But God still gives us Mercy. Otherwise we would all be done right now.

Definitions:
Grace - is getting something good you don't deserve
Mercy - is not getting something bad you do deserve

----------

